# The post made for swimbladder disorder



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I have made this post due to so many people having bettas with swim bladder problems. I will explain what this disease is and will try to answer as many answers as I can.

What is the swim bladder?
The swim bladder is what that anghors the fish to swim properly and makes it easier to swim and without it the fish would slowly degrade until death.

What is swim bladder disorder?
swim bladder disorder comes when pockets of air enter the disgestion system of the fish and blocks the food from passing through the pressured air. And this causes the fish to float or not swim properly. :-?


Is there a cure for this disease?

There is one that I have heard of many times. The pea cure the pea helps the digestion of the fish and so that any trapped air inside the fish allowing it to float will pass through and allow the fish to swim properly.:-D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

You can also fast the fish for about 3 days with the pea cure.

Here I have quoted a person from yahoo if you are interested in reading this whole article here it is. 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080802100206AASZYCf

(Here it is)
"Swim blader disorder" is a fairly useless term. The fish will have trouble controlling its bouyancy for a number of reasons, all of which tend to get lumped into "swim blader disorder". Constipation, overeating, bacterial infection, viral infection, temporary temperature rise, stress, genetic predisposition, and malfunctioning ducts can all cause "swim blader disorder", and none of them will have the same treatment. Constipation is by far the most common, and will generally be accompanied by abdominal swelling. If it is constipation, the peas and high-fiber diet Dabomb suggested would be a good choice. Bacterial infections are fairly uncommon, but can be treated with medicated food, either storebought, or home made (soak the food in kanamycin, nitrofurazone, metronidazole, tetracycline, minocycline, oxytetracycline, or others). If the temperature is too high, obviously, turn the heater down, and consider floating frozen water bottles in the tank. There is nothing you can do about genetics, viral infections, or malfunctioning ducts, however.

(back to me)
although I do not agree with every yahoo post acourse including anything betta related..... this is the best post I have found on yahoo and it is describing swim bladder disorder.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

If anyone as any questions please post. It may save your betta


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

If your reading and want this post to live please bump it is is very informative and please correct me if you find anything I did not explain enough


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had 2 bettas that had SBD and they were fine except for floating on their sides off and on. I fed mine daphnia which is a more natural alternative to peas.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for replying do you think I did a good job summing up what swimbladder disorder is?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thankyou I wanted to make sure I did.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Great post, Ethan! I think overfeeding is one of the main causes of swim bladder disorder. Fasting the betta for 3 days and then feeding a small piece of the inside of a cooked pea is a good treatment, but daphnia is known to be high in fiber, too. Fish with shorter bodies are more prone to SBD.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Agreed with Dramaqueen, frozen daphnia and brine shrimp are just as effective as peas with the advantage that the fish can actually digest and derive nutrients from them. 

Also, it is important to remember that proper feeding is not just about quantity--it is about quality. Bettas can easily become constipated and bloated as a result of freeze dried foods, flakes, and sometimes pellets because they have not been properly rehydrated before feeding. It is my opinion that one should never use freeze-dried foods since there are better alternatives that don't include the danger of severe constipation. If you do choose to include freeze-dried foods, *always soak them first.* This will prevent a lot of stress for you and your betta.

Your betta's diet should also regularly include sources of fiber like daphnia and brine shrimp, not just when they're feeling constipated. Routinely giving your betta peas before "fasting day" is not necessary, neither is the fasting day itself, if you are feeding your bettas high quality food with lots of variety.

If you're stuffing your betta with low quality pellets, freeze-dried foods, and keeping him or her in cool temperatures, you're going to run into problems. Avoid the obvious pitfalls with a little common sense and empathy for your finned friends, and when in doubt--research. That's just basic husbandry.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have some questions on SBD!

My fish has it, and I don't know why. Maybe he ate some dead leaves that fell off his anarchis, but maby it's because I don't soak pellets in water before feeding. Should I try soaking the pellets from now on?

Also, I managed to get him to eat a pea piece roughly half the size of his eye. Right now I'm fasting for it, should this cure him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, soaking the pellets before feeding would be a good idea. I don't know if he'll be cured or not. I had 2 bettas with chronic SBD. They were fine except for floating on their sides.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks guys for the nice comments srry for a late reply


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ethan said:


> I have made this post due to so many people having bettas with swim bladder problems. I will explain what this disease is and will try to answer as many answers as I can.
> 
> What is the swim bladder?
> The swim bladder is what that anghors the fish to swim properly and makes it easier to swim and without it the fish would slowly degrade until death.
> ...




Actually peas are not recommended as it is not part of a betta's diet, and there is speculation on whether it helps or harms. Daphnia is best for constipation and bloating.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I've heard that before turtle.. why is that? Just curious.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Actually peas are not recommended as it is not part of a betta's diet, and there is speculation on whether it helps or harms. Daphnia is best for constipation and bloating.


+1 !!!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> +1 !!!


ditto! peas = no bueno, as they can cause more harm than good.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> I've heard that before turtle.. why is that? Just curious.


Peas aren't part of a betta's natural diet, any vegetables really. 

Their bodies aren't made to process veggies like us


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Very true Turtle daphias the way to go then


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

+2! lol


----------

